# HELP on oil filter.



## brispassat (May 10, 2010)

hi guys! 

i have a 2003 volkswagen passat 1.8T im changing my oil sometime this week and wondering what kind/type of oil and oil filter should i use. my oil right now is w5-30. i dont know what brand. what brand of oil and filter would you recommend. its my first time changing oil by myself and im hoping i could use a little help from vwvortex. 

thanks guys.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I only use VW filters from the dealer or can be purchased from several advertisers here. 
Only use VW approved 502.00 in your car I'm using Mobil 1 0W40.


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

The OEM VW filters are good. Another great choice is Purolator's Pure One. I use Purolator Pure Ones in all of my vehicles.


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

brispassat said:


> hi guys!
> 
> i have a 2003 volkswagen passat 1.8T im changing my oil sometime this week and wondering what kind/type of oil and oil filter should i use. my oil right now is w5-30. i dont know what brand. what brand of oil and filter would you recommend. its my first time changing oil by myself and im hoping i could use a little help from vwvortex.
> 
> thanks guys.


His 1.8 would be much better off with Shell Rotella Syn 5W40. That engine and the 2.0 (non turbo) love that oil.


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

Any German filter should be fine. Napa sell Mann filters.


----------



## AH64ID (Apr 8, 2010)

I use the Amsoil Nanofiber filters in all my rigs, 15um absolute and long service life. 

From what I can tell the MANN is 50% efficient at 20um, and the Wix (NAPA) appears to be 21um at ~50%. 

The Purolator PureOne filters have the same specs as the Amsoil, from what I have seen.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

for filters, you have to use the higher capacity oil filter, per the sludge TSB.

For the Mann filters, it is p/n W 940/25

a good place to get them is www.germanfilters.com


----------

